# 10 Promiweisheiten über die Deutschen



## krawutz (15 Juni 2013)

*Das ist das Schöne an den Deutschen, dass keiner zu verrückt ist, um nicht einen noch Verrückteren zu treffen, der ihn versteht.

Heinrich Heine


Die Deutschen haben an der Arbeit so viel Vergnügen, wie andere an der Sünde.

Jaques Riviere


Deutsche Demokratie ist die Herrschaft des Volkes gegen sich selbst.

Andre Brie


Deutschland ist das einzige Land, in dem die Schlagersänger so aussehen, wie ihre Lieder klingen.

Andre Heller


Auch wir Deutsche sind überall auf der Welt Ausländer - nur nicht auf Mallorca.

Peter Hille


Am Grunde eines Problems sitzt immer ein Deutscher.

Voltaire


Der englische Rentner trinkt einen Sherry und geht spazieren, der französische Rentner trinkt ein Glas Rotwein und geht Liebe machen - der deutsche Rentner trinkt Doppelherz und geht arbeiten.

unbekannt


Die Deutschen sind geborene Revolutionäre : wenn sie eine Wende vollziehen, dann um 360 Grad.

Andre Brie


Die Deutschen verbrauchen ein Viertel ihres Lebens dafür, Gründe zu suchen, damit sie unzufrieden sein können.

Dieter Hildebrandt


Wenn man einen Deutschen mitten in einer Wüste absetzen würde, er würde nicht zuerst nach Wasser suchen, sondern nach einer Behörde.

Johannes B. Tralow
*


----------



## dörty (15 Juni 2013)

Sehr treffend.

Danke.


----------



## comatron (16 Juni 2013)

Da hat sich wohl seit Voltaires Zeiten nicht sehr viel geändert.


----------



## CukeSpookem (17 Juni 2013)

So, wie die Deutschen heute arbeiten, werden die Europäer morgen leben.....mahlzeit47


----------



## Punisher (17 Juni 2013)

Solange wir Deutsche arbeiten, geht es dem Rest Europas gut


----------

